# Wood in Las Vegas?



## dwindhorst (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm new to this.  Trying to find a good source of smoking/BBQ'ing woods in Las Vegas area.  Craiglist searches of "firewood" has been less than satisfactory.  Found a guy who was going to bring some red oak back from CA, was supposed to call me when he got it, but he never called and I've lost his number. 

I did get some mulberry, but I'd love to find that red oak source, or something similar. 

Help in Las Vegas anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 11, 2012)

Are you looking for chunks, chips, or splits?  I imagine chunks or chips should be fairly easy to find at a grocery, but splits are going to be a toughr choice.  Maybe they sell mesquite locally?

http://www.google.com/search?q=smok....,cf.osb&fp=e49a1513b89334a2&biw=1536&bih=675


----------



## dwindhorst (Mar 11, 2012)

Looking for splits.  Groceries sell pine firewood, generally.  Mesquite is available, but I keep reading that it burns too hot, or that it makes the meat bitter if you leave it on smoke for too long.  I've heard (as a newbie my information is probably pretty poor!) is that restaurants use mesquite for a couple hours, then keep it at temp with gas for the remainder of the time, and that if you leave it on mesquite for 8 or 10 hours it will over-smoke what you're trying to cook.  Is that true? 

If mesquite really is good for a long BBQ at 225 degrees or so, and it won't oversmoke the meat if you leave it on for the duration, I'll get some.  Really would like to find that red oak, though... . 

Windsock


----------



## vegaschris (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm also in Vegas & have been a lurker on these forums for some time now.  Since I hadn't seen a solid response to you, I thought I'd let a fellow smokie in on a local tip. 

There's a place on N. Nellis called Allied Charcoal..website: http://nevadahotwood.com/ 

They don't advertise and even driving by you hardly notice it.  Anyhow, they've got everything!  They supply to most of the restaurants in town.  Pricing is great, relative at least to what you pay retail at bbq stores/department stores/home improvement stores.

I just picked up some charcoal and wood chunks for myself this morning.  Participating in the amateur rib competition at the Mandalay Bay tomorrow.  1st time competing.  I certainly cut my teeth on info from these forums and have done about 10 smokes now in the last 2 years...very satisfied with the progress.

Good luck,

 Chris


----------



## perseus mcmxi (May 19, 2012)

been using these guys a few years..http://stores.vaughnwoodproducts.com/StoreFront.bok

great prices for competition wood!


----------



## kennywilliamssr (May 23, 2012)

not sure of the address but there is a place on nellis between washington and bonanza yellow building on east side


----------



## kennywilliamssr (May 23, 2012)

not sure of the address but there is a place on nellis between washington and bonanza yellow building on east side all kinds of cooking wood


----------



## smokin25 (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree, at the north nellis spot, they have all ya need to smoke and camp/fireplace. Im in Mississippi right now and moving back to Vegas and thats where I get my wood. Mississippi doesn't advertise any smoking wood so had to buy at walmart. Tooooooooo expesive and no fruit woods.


----------



## glorocks (May 9, 2013)

I am also new to this forum and have the same problem getting wood. The guy on Nellis is WAY over priced.

I live it St George UT and have had some luck getting bits of wood from local fruit orchards in the spring. The problem is, the pieces are small and have to be split to expose the wood which is really time consuming. If you don't do this, the smoke is acrid.

I am currently checking out some of the older apple and pecan orchards in the area to see if I can get bigger chunks.

I'll post if or when I find something useful.

Meanwhile, has anyone considered a group buy? Hard wood and nut wood is plentiful and cheap in the mid West and south- the big expense is shipping it. Perhaps there may be interest in buying a pallet of hickory or something and sharing the shipping.


----------



## glorocks (May 9, 2013)

Continuing- I have friends in Arkansas and Texas who would probably hook us up with at least Hickory and post oak (great brisket).

Let us know-


----------



## glorocks (May 9, 2013)

SMOKIN25- They don't advertise smoking wood back there because the pits usually go get their own. Try looking for firewood- most of the wood back there is hardwood. You have to dig deeper than the yellow pages. When I lived in Arkansas, you could but hardwood fire wood on the side of the road for $50-60 per 1/2 a cord. Worked just fine, and I kick myself for not hauling a bunch back when I moved back out here. The guy selling the wood usually knows what it is.


----------



## smokin vegas (Dec 6, 2014)

Try this place

Allied Charcoal & Wood Products


 





Allied Charcoal & Wood Products
My Store
 

http://www.nevadahotwood.com/  here is their link  they a large variety of wood and wood pellets

To see their prices click on options that is listed with each type of wood.


----------



## stang (May 10, 2015)

I get mine at Allied Charcoal & Wood, 2584 N Nellis Blvd, Las Vegas, They always have a good selection.


----------



## hbbbq (May 10, 2015)

allied charcoal & wood products

2584 N Nellis 89115

all different types of wood

logs,chunks

great place


----------



## gordon r (May 12, 2015)

Hi

I live near San Diego and finding any kind of chunks of wood except mesquite was a real problem. Amazon sells wood, but the shipping is insane...more than the wood.  Anyway, I found a place on the internet called Vaughn Wood Products that has an amazing assortment of everything you could ever want with FREE shipping.  So far I've received boxes of apple and pecan and the results have been great.  I'm planning on getting all my wood from these guys from here on in.  Hope this helps.


----------



## glorocks (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the tip on Vaughn - Do you have a web address?

I've had some luck with Ace Hardware here (I'm in St George). The supply of chunks is often spotty, but their prices usually beat anyone else I have found within 200 miles. I just get what I can when I can and keep a supply on hand.  A lot of folks smoke around here, but the pellet smokers seem to be the vogue.

Not that I have anything against pellets, (I'm considering one)  but I get a lot of satisfaction doing it the old fashioned way.


----------



## gordon r (May 16, 2015)

Hard to believe, but the web address is www.vaughnwoodproducts.com.  I don't usually do endorsements, but this company has made smoking in SoCal a lot easier.  I'm kind of old school too, and use a 22.5 WSM that Vaughn's gourmet chunks are just perfect for. Good luck.


----------



## treeman1000 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey to everyone on this foirum. I just joined today and I read that your looking for a good source for Mesquite wood?  I have an unlimited supply the good stuff. 2-8 inch cured. I only harvest the dead wood. If your interested I will be in Vegas tommarrow, and I can bring as much as you need.

Give me a call today,

Steve Cole

(760) 852-4428


----------



## bigdoginsure (May 2, 2016)

Just trolled this site as i was looking to pick up some mesquite logs. Live in Salt Lake City, UT and I am willing to host a group buy if I can find a good supplier. I have a rather large dump trailer that I am looking to fill up that could hold 5-6 full cords of wood. Please respond if you know of a reasonably priced supplier and/or if you would like to go in on a group purchase. I am looking to keep 3/4 to a full cord myself.


----------



## fatboycoalition (May 13, 2016)

Gordon R said:


> Hi
> I live near San Diego and finding any kind of chunks of wood except mesquite was a real problem. Amazon sells wood, but the shipping is insane...more than the wood.  Anyway, I found a place on the internet called Vaughn Wood Products that has an amazing assortment of everything you could ever want with FREE shipping.  So far I've received boxes of apple and pecan and the results have been great.  I'm planning on getting all my wood from these guys from here on in.  Hope this helps.



Have you checked out The Woodshed up in Orange.


----------



## ozsmoker (Mar 22, 2017)

hbbbq said:


> allied charcoal & wood products
> 
> 2584 N Nellis 89115
> 
> ...


anyone on here know how much wood you get?

it says $14-$18 on many of the options, was wondering how much that would be in either lbs or cu's?


----------



## bbqwillie (May 13, 2017)

ozsmoker said:


> anyone on here know how much wood you get?
> 
> it says $14-$18 on many of the options, was wondering how much that would be in either lbs or cu's?


I don't live there but based on where you are and the price and how I know wood is sold, I would say 5 to 7 logs about 18" long by 4" in diameter. It probably comes blister wrapped with a nylon carry loop stapled on.


----------



## vegaschris (May 17, 2017)

The $14-$18 options are 2cu.ft. Bags in logs/split logs

From the website:
* Smoking Wood Logs (2cu. foot bag) - Size:
 Full-Size Log 15"-17" lengths, approx. 3"-4" in diameter ($14.00) 
 Half-Cut Log 7"-9" lengths, approx. 3"-4" in diameter ($18.00)

They are loose in a waist-high, white bag


----------



## phonedrn8 (May 26, 2017)

will try going there tomorrow, and see what and pricing and update everyone. Im looking for pecan and apple wood


----------



## ozsmoker (May 26, 2017)

phonedrn8 said:


> will try going there tomorrow, and see what and pricing and update everyone. Im looking for pecan and apple wood


i went there about a month ago, the prices as stated above are correct. i'm pretty sure they have everything listed on their website in stock.

you can save some money by cutting the full size logs in half with a chainsaw. but you also create a lot of mess and saw dust

i don't think there are too many other ways to cut them economically speaking... i may cut mine in half again to have 1/4 sized logs since my smoker isn't very good at burning wood (OK Joe Highland)

if you don't have a chainsaw, i would recommend buying the half sized logs.


----------



## newqreview (May 26, 2017)

Gilcrease Orchard sometimes sells Apple when they trim. Last time I got some there it was $20 for a pickup load...


----------

